# For Constance - Italian Egg Rolls



## mish (Feb 6, 2006)

Constance, hope you find this post. 


*Italian Egg Rolls*

2 c. cooked angel hair pasta
1 c. diced Cooked Mild Italian Sausage
1 c. shredded spinach
1 tsp. minced garlic 
1 tbsp. capers
1/2 tsp. dried basil
1/2 tsp. dried oregano
2 tbsp. chopped olives
2 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
2 tbsp. roasted red peppers, drained and chopped
1 tbsp. corn starch
Egg roll wrappers (as needed) 
Vegetable oil (as needed for frying) 

Prepare pasta, rinse, drain & cool. Chop pasta into 1" pieces.

Mix remaining ingredients minus wrappers. Follow instructions on back of wrapper package for making egg rolls. Add enough oil to pot or wok to cover egg rolls.

You can either heat the oil and fry them, or spray the rolls with cooking spray, place on a baking sheet and bake at about 350 till  golden.


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2007)

Bumping it up.  A member asked about Italian appys, & wanted to share this one.  I'm not a huge caper fan, so toasted pine nuts is another option.


----------



## QSis (Mar 2, 2007)

Calzone in a wrapper!  Wow, those look fantastic!

Lee


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Calzone in a wrapper! Wow, those look fantastic!
> 
> Lee


 
Well, actually no ricotta, mozzarella and sauce inside the wrapper, but they are so yummy. That's a good idea though - a calzone egg roll. Thanks, Qsis, I'll have to work on that one.  Vermicelli could work too - or flat italian leaf parsley in place of the spinach. Good one to experiment with for different fillings (maybe clams or shrimp in place of sausage?).


----------



## cjs (Mar 3, 2007)

"I'm not a huge caper fan, so toasted pine nuts is another option." - or both!!   Looks very good.


----------



## Constance (Mar 3, 2007)

I've found it now! These look wonderful! Many thanks!

How would it be to break up the pasta before cooking, instead of chopping later?


----------



## mish (Mar 3, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> I've found it now! These look wonderful! Many thanks!
> 
> How would it be to break up the pasta before cooking, instead of chopping later?


 
Yay! Good point. You could crush/break up the uncooked noodles (in the pkg - would be less messy), prior to cooking.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 3, 2007)

This is a great recipe.  There is a Mexican style deli down in Texas that deep fry bean & meat combo burritos; they also make apple burritos and fry those too.  Very Good.

When I was making egg rolls earlier this year, I had a problem with the egg rolls floating on top of the hot oil and refusing to be turned.  Was my oil too deep?  (I had read a post where somebody said: they are done when they float to the top?)  My filling was raw shredded cabbage, carrot, onion, bean sprouts, and seasonings.

I sealed my wrappers by moistening the edges around the filling but they had a lot of oil inside.  Any reason for that?


----------



## Ali (Apr 3, 2007)

I love egg rolls and this sounds like a great recipe. Thanks for sharing.

~Ali


----------



## asabine (May 6, 2007)

This is  delicious recipes I can’t wait to make it! Yum!
thanks


----------

